
Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster mounted on Falcon Heavy Payload Adapter - phpnode
https://i.imgur.com/A4YSU6R.png
======
shaki-dora
As always, Matt Levine said it best:

 _I 'm not sure I agree that he "isn't joking": Just because you actually do
it, that doesn't mean it's not a joke. (Perhaps it's a "prank.") If you are
rich enough, you can joke about sending a car in a rocket to Mars by actually
sending a car in a rocket to Mars, which makes it funnier._

([https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-04/bank-
back...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-04/bank-backups-and-
space-bitcoins))

~~~
eggie
It's too bad he can't joke about sending a scientific probe to Mars and then
doing it.

~~~
robryan
The point is that first launch has no serious interest to warrant a real
payload due to the higher risk of failure. If they weren't doing something fun
like this they would just be loading it up with dead weight.

~~~
nepotism2018
Is't that machine worth six figures? Has the world gone mad that we can't find
a more productive way to have "fun"

~~~
bob_theslob646
You are missing the point. The point he is making is that he is actually taken
some risk or putting something that is dear to him, in jeopardy.

~~~
willvarfar
If the mission is successful, do they recover the car? Or will it be released
into orbit? And if that, will it eventually burn up?

~~~
phpnode
It will orbit the sun for hundreds of millions of years

~~~
K0balt
... Until it is recovered by space pirates and sold as a historic artifact....

------
zaroth
That thing inside Elon, that thing that whispered in his ear and pulled at his
heart that drove him to build Tesla, SpaceX; those same exact neurons, or that
karmic energy, or spirit, or demon; that insatiable lust and yearning, the ego
and hubris to believe it could all even be possible; the fuck-all attitude
which gave him the courage to try...

[The Greeks called it “Ate” (pronounced ay-tee) ~ the point between Hubris and
Nemesis.]

The swirling vortex which is Elon had no choice but to strap his black cherry
red Roadster onto the biggest rocket we’ve seen in a generation, and on its
inaugural flight, send it to fucking Mars.

God speed Elon.

~~~
youdontknowtho
This is a juvenile BS move that will infest another planet...one that humans
have never walked on...with this rich kids car.

With a rich kids car.

~~~
YaxelPerez
I think it's just a hohmann transfer to Mars to test the booster, but they're
not actually crashing the car on there.

------
AlbertoGP
The original link (to imgur.com) is dead, but this seems real:
[https://www.teslarati.com/image-elon-musk-tesla-roadster-
spa...](https://www.teslarati.com/image-elon-musk-tesla-roadster-spacex-
payload/)

------
bmcusick
Link is dead

------
6d6b73
It's a fake.

